# Sperzel D-Thing



## noodles (Mar 12, 2007)

*Features*

This is an entire Sperzel locking tuner, with an added mechanism to flip between two pitches set by the fine tuning knobs. The tuner is completely universal, appropriate for both right and left usage.

*Installation*

If you already have Sperzel tuners on your guitar, the install is ridiculously straight forward. Simply remove your existing tuner and replace it with the D-thing. Install complete. I installed it on a guitar with a reverse headstock, so I had to reverse the tuner. To do this, simply use a flathead screwdriver to remove the tuning key, pull the key, collar, and washer off the post, slide the post/gear assembly out the opposite side, and perform the reverse to install it on the other side.

*Usage*

The D-Thing is an absolute marvel of engineering design. The flip mechanism works by locking the tuning peg into a short range of motion. To set it up, you back out the find tuners all the way and tune the guitar. You then push the locking mechanism all the way up (to the E side) and lock it with the small locking lever. Next, you turn the tuning peg until the mechanism is all the way down (to the D side) and check your tuning. If it is flat, you turn in the D fine tuner until you reach the correct pitch. If it is sharp, you turn in the E fine tuner, unlock the mechanism, tune the string, lock it, and readjust. Once you have it dialed in, you use a standard screwdriver to lock the fine tuners in place.

*Performance*

This is dead simple to use. Once the mechanism is locked, it restricts the range of the tuning peg to between the two stops the fine tuners set. If you need to tune, you unlock it and tune up. Dirt simple.

*Overall*

A positively brilliant design that builds upon an already rock solid tuning machine. I give it five out of five heavy metal kitties.

    

Thanks to Mike (eaeolian) for selling this to me. Unfortunately, it wouldn't operate correctly on his guitar: the angle at which his tuning machines are mounted keeps the locking mechanism from operating at it's full range of motion.


----------



## eaeolian (Mar 12, 2007)

I'm still pissed that this wouldn't fit on my guitar. You owe me.


----------



## ohio_eric (Mar 12, 2007)

Cool Review. 

What guitar did you put it in?


----------



## Rick (Mar 12, 2007)

How much were they and where did you get them from? I'm interested in buying some.


----------



## XEN (Mar 12, 2007)

I called Sperzel directly and ordered straight from Bob Sperzel over the phone. I think he charged me $55 apiece. I had 2, but ended up not being able to use them just like Mike (sorry bro). My boss got one, which he put on his Carvin DC 127, and the nude man just reviewed the other one.

http://www.sperzel.com/

I can't say if they will sell direct now or not, but at the time I was working with Michael Dolan to have the custom neck built for my S7420 and Bob was receptive to helping me by sending the tuning gears straight to him after receiving payment from me. This was almost three years ago.


----------



## noodles (Mar 12, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> I'm still pissed that this wouldn't fit on my guitar. You owe me.



Glass of this?








ohio_eric said:


> What guitar did you put it in?



My KxK V7. 



urklvt said:


> I called Sperzel directly and ordered straight from Bob Sperzel over the phone. I think he charged me $55 apiece. I had 2, but ended up not being able to use them just like Mike (sorry bro). My boss got one, which he put on his Carvin DC 127, and the nude man just reviewed the other one.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Mar 12, 2007)

So...how does it get 5 out of 5 kitties if the previous 3 owners couldn't make it work right on their guitars?


----------



## XEN (Mar 12, 2007)

In these cases it would have been akin to attempting to install an EVH D-Tuna on a fixed bridge guitar. I would not be too quick to blame the hardware. hehe


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Mar 13, 2007)

What's the tuning range of this thing? You say it can do 2 pitches, right? Apart from the standard (like a d-tuner thingy but with one more, so 3 total pitches. Correct?)


----------



## eaeolian (Mar 13, 2007)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> So...how does it get 5 out of 5 kitties if the previous 3 owners couldn't make it work right on their guitars?



That's hardly the tuner's fault. Because I have an unusual headstock - the tuners aren't exactly in line - it wouldn't clear the locking cap of the tuner next to it. By 1/8".


----------



## eaeolian (Mar 13, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> What's the tuning range of this thing? You say it can do 2 pitches, right? Apart from the standard (like a d-tuner thingy but with one more, so 3 total pitches. Correct?)



No, just two, just like a Hipshot D Tuner, but the design is much more compact.


----------



## sakeido (Mar 13, 2007)

eaeolian said:


> That's hardly the tuner's fault. Because I have an unusual headstock - the tuners aren't exactly in line - it wouldn't clear the locking cap of the tuner next to it. By 1/8".



damn I was going to get one of these for my SLSMG, but if I remember right, your guitar has the same headstock.. did they stretch yours out to fit 7 tuners on it, or did they just back 7 tuners onto the same sized headstock?


----------



## eaeolian (Mar 13, 2007)

sakeido said:


> damn I was going to get one of these for my SLSMG, but if I remember right, your guitar has the same headstock.. did they stretch yours out to fit 7 tuners on it, or did they just back 7 tuners onto the same sized headstock?



It should fit - that's the "4" side of my headstock, so I think they're a little closer together...


----------



## kigorri (Mar 15, 2008)

But what I want to know is....will it fit on my 7621?


----------



## 247gt (Mar 20, 2008)

I believe it will fit on your 7621, or most any guitar out there, possibly needing at most a bigger hole, or sleeve adapters. As for it working on a 7 string, well, the tension is different than a 6 string, I put one on a Warmoth neck, but had to modify it with different adjusters to give it less range. It didn't seem to work to well at first, but after a string change it worked good.


----------



## 247gt (Apr 22, 2008)

Try using 2 longer machine screws, I have done this on a warmoth 7 string neck with success, although as the strings stretch and get old, it tends to need adjustment, but maybe this is true with 6 string d-things?


----------



## BrettMarlar (Feb 9, 2010)

I wonder if you could use more than one on the same guitar....say...7?


----------



## 247gt (Feb 9, 2010)

I sold my seven string with the d thing on it a while ago, but I don't think you can put more than one on a guitar because they won't fit, If I remember correctly the base of it on the back of the headstock is too big to allow for more than one.


----------



## Elysian (Feb 9, 2010)

You could use more than one on a 3+3 or 4+3/3+4 style headstock I'd imagine, but 6/7 inline? Not a chance.


----------



## PetrucciVai (Jul 7, 2010)

So I have a few questions:
1) would this work in down tuning a D-standard guitar to drop C? has anyone tried this?
2) It would fit on a LP headstock I assume, correct?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 7, 2010)

Check out the Hipshot D-Tuner, it'll do both of those things you're looking for.


----------



## PetrucciVai (Jul 7, 2010)

Oh okay great! thanks dude


----------

